# Which Animal Crossing has the best soundtrack? **POLL**



## zToast (Feb 9, 2015)

What do you think..?

I might have to go with Wild World Soundtrack or Population Growing... The opening for wild world and some afternoon songs, Population Growing has some good late night songs and day.

*Click Below To Vote*
http://strawpoll.me/3604606


----------



## Alyx (Feb 10, 2015)

I think I prefer, over all, the Population Growing soundtrack. It just has a lot of nostalgia for me and I get a fuzzy feeling inside when I listen to it.


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 10, 2015)

Alyx said:


> I think I prefer, over all, the Population Growing soundtrack. It just has a lot of nostalgia for me and I get a fuzzy feeling inside when I listen to it.



Me too. -w-  
The song that plays at 1pm is probably my favorite, due to the cat noises. xD


----------



## Tikikata (Feb 10, 2015)

That's a tough one. I really like New Leaf, but I think Population Growing beats it by a little for me. Not just because of nostalgia (don't look at me like that, lol) but because it's got a lot of bounce to its songs.


----------



## zToast (Feb 11, 2015)

I am VERY surprised people are enjoying the New Leaf one. (I hate it) But that's just me i guess. But I think Population Growing or Wild World has the best music.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 11, 2015)

I love the AC game cube soundtrack, and then Wild World. New Leaf only has a few themes I like, so I try to play the game at certain times or I just play without the sound.


----------



## peppy villager (Feb 11, 2015)

Wild World by far.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

GAAAAMEEECUUUUUBE

I wish there was more remixes for that game.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 16, 2015)

Did no one every play the original, because there was no subtitle on the title screen, spine, disc, memory card, e-reader cards, etc, yet they still add subtitles to Animal Crossing (which is a population sign for a small town, not a subtitle). Really, the best soundtrack goes to doubutsu no mori e+.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Did no one every play the original, because there was no subtitle on the title screen, spine, disc, memory card, e-reader cards, etc, yet they still add subtitles to Animal Crossing (which is a population sign for a small town, not a subtitle). Really, the best soundtrack goes to doubutsu no mori e+.


Honestly the whole Population Growing subtitle came from the front cover of the game, it's to basically differentiate itself from other AC games.

Though I just call it the Original or just Animal Crossing Gamecube.


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

Wild World is the best one in my opinion, so charming! I'll always remember the opening soundtrack.... But New Leaf has some cool ones too (specially the late night ones, like 1 am, 2 am...)


----------



## Nimega (Feb 22, 2015)

I think that ACNL. I used to prefer the WW ones, but that was before I listened to ACNL's night songs, especially 2 AM. That sad song is amazing... I love 12 AM and 1 AM, too.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Feb 22, 2015)

I like NL the best, but CF brings back more memories  I don't really like the WW soundtrack at all...

(Keep in mind I've only ever played WW, CF, and NL)


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

GameCube then New Leaf. CF & WW were about the same imo and didn't really interest me.


----------



## Momo15 (Feb 22, 2015)

The music for WW and CF are the best imo. It makes me feel nostalgic and it has an energetic feel to it.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't know, but I wonder what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Goop (Feb 27, 2015)

I personally love New Leaf. <3​


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 27, 2015)

WW and NL c:


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Wild World all the way.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 28, 2015)

City Folk. I have heard the City Folk music in my head far too many times when playing New Leaf.
though, admittedly, City Folk and New Leaf are the only ones I've actually heard, so... but I do know Wild World's soundtrack is basically the same as City Folk's.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

The GC soundtrack was *terrible*

WW and NL all the way


----------



## Lord Citron (Mar 4, 2015)

I think sometimes nostalgia can hinder judgement, but even after saying that "population growing" (never heard it called that before) is definitely my favorite of all the soundtracks. I'm not saying it the best, just my favorite. I think it's because it brings back such memories and good feelings from when I would play as a kid. Not necessarily because it's technically better than the rest. NL's soundtrack comes second because it feels so cohesive, like they really are part of one piece, and I especially enjoy the PM tunes. Even though I played WW religiously, I don't really remember the soundtrack. Wasn't very memorable. That or I always kept the sound off.


----------



## bleachii (Mar 5, 2015)

Population Growing had those good jams, so I'd probably go with that. But Wild World songs are the ones that pop into my head most frequently. I guess I don't mind New Leaf music, either.


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 7, 2015)

Definitely the WW soundtrack for me! Every now & then I still check it & the music is just so calming & nostalgic.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 7, 2015)

I adore the GC soundtrack. It's not so much about nostalgia as it is just... good background music. Nice, inoffensive, comforting. I like it a lot and consider it my favorite. I didn't play much of CF or WW so I can't comment on those; they didn't leave any lasting impressions on me for the few weeks I spent with them. New Leaf's soundtrack, though, is ace. Sometimes I wish I could sub in the old GC one or that there were "updated" versions of the GC tracks that I could get as KK Slider songs or something, but alas... 'twas not meant to be.


----------

